# Water Heater On Outback 230Rs How To Start It?



## Mikemcgl (Mar 11, 2012)

I cannot get the water heater to fire up. Any suggestions? It's a new 2011 and I've never felt hot water in it. At the walk through the guy told me it takes awhile to heat up , so don't worry.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Here are a few tips:

1) Make sure propane tanks have propane in them and make sure the top valve is 'on'.
2) If gas has not been used in a while you may need to purge the lines for the HWH to fire up quicker. I do this by turning on the gas range on the inside and wait for the range to light up. This ensures gas is in the lines.
3) Make sure that HWH is full of water.
4) Turn on HWH from inside switch. If you go outside to the HWH you should hear a series of "clicks" as the HWH is attempting to fire up. The HWH will shut down if no gas is detected in the lines for several seconds. It may take 2-4 series of thes clicks before gas reaches your HWH and the unit fires.

Your Control panel on the inside should also have an option of electric HWH heating. You must be plugged into 120V for elec HWH to occur.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

If your water heater is like mine, there is a switch accessible from the exterior behind the cover. Open up the outside panel and look around for a switch and make sure it is on.
bbwb


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

A couple more tips:

Make sure the bypass valve for the water heater is in the right position. I did that to myself one spring. I left the valve bypassing the heater, so even though the flame was burning, no water was passing through the heater. Luckily it didn't seem to damage the heater.

For the electric to work, there is also a small black switch in the upper left corner of the heater, which may be turned off for winterizing. This switch is accessed by removing the panel on the outside of the trailer. If there isn't any water in the heater, turning on the electric element will definitely mean replacing it (the element) with a new one.


----------

